# Finish Tidy?



## lisa0415 (Apr 24, 2017)

*Finishing up.*

Hi all, I am very new to paracord having been using it for only about a week now. Due to a decline in health I've found myself looking for a hobby that requires less energy and I decided I'd start making dog leashes and collars from paracord. I've done a 4, 6 and 8 cord weave and also a cobra weave lead so far. And done a double cobra collar. 

The biggest problem I am having isn't how to finish it off in a manner that looks decent. I am generally fairly happy with my work but my finishing always leaves me feeling disappointed with it. I don't know wether I am missing something or if it's something that just comes from having a good eye for it? 

Spent a fair bit of time on a leash today which I absolutely loved right up until it came to finishing. I took it out and redone it a few times as well. Eventually got too tired and just went with it.

Any advice would be massively appreciated (The photos are of today's leash).


----------



## frodo (Jun 22, 2016)

to weave the 2 lines together takes practice, 

http://www.animatedknots.com/indexsplicing.php#ScrollPoint


----------



## lisa0415 (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks, that website looks like it could be very useful. I've had a good look around it, will save it for future reference. 

So from your response can I take it that it's just a case of learning to have an eye for it rather than there being a specific technique?


----------



## SNAFU (Oct 11, 2017)

Your finish does not look terrible but using something that is flat and smooth like the tip of a screwdriver or the like will get you a smoother finish. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## Alakey (Oct 16, 2017)

Good luck) Waiting for your farther works


----------



## NolaNana (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow....I thought your pictures looked great. Maybe I'm missing something, bit I don't think so. Don't let it stress you. Love your work, especially for having only worked with it for a week or so.


----------



## lukeq (Apr 20, 2018)

I see your problem. Bracelets are easy to hide the ends of, because no one sees the bottom side. On a leash it would be more difficult. Sometimes, I flatten the ends without melting them to the other cords around it. Then, I push them underneath the outer layer of the weave. I'm not sure if that would work in your application or not, lisa0415.


----------

